# history of CABG



## sblanchard (Jan 26, 2011)

patient had a CABG in 1999 how would you code?

THANKS


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Jan 26, 2011)

V45.81


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi,
History of CABG-V45.81

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

